# Britax Boulevard crotch strap



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I keep seeing snippets about people thinking the crotch strap on the Britax Boulevard is too short. I thought I would try a poll.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My ds is almost 3 and still in diapers most of the time (at least away from home.) The strap is starting to get a little tight when he's wearing diapers. However, I have to say that for ds2, who also had a Boulevard the strap was way too short by the time he was 4.5. The seat was still usable, but it was a little uncomfortable for him.

I have heard a rumor that this has been addressed in the newer '08 seats, though.







Might be worth checking out if you have a local store that carries them, if you are in the market. If you already have one, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I have frequently seen/heard/read complaints that the crotch strap is too short with RF children, but the vast majority of the time this was caused by the seatbelt being routed improperly (over the crotch strap).

I haven't heard much about older kids, but they generally are squeezed pretty tight in the seat in general by 4 or so. DD outgrew the Blvd a few months ago, and the crotch strap was still fine on her, but she is skinny and has teeny thighs. I could see how it would be uncomfortable with bigger kids with chubbier thighs.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I should probably mention that ds3 is realy big for his age and is over 35lbs already, so his size definitely has a lot to do w/ the crotch strap being slightly too small already for him if he's wearing a diaper.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

It is definitely a short strap, but we have not had any problem buckling it over cloth diapers, and it still fits DS at 3.5yo (though no longer in diapers!) just fine... though he has to remember to "lift his bum" up so I can get that strap out from under him every time he climbs into the seat. DS is approx 39 lbs right now.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

My DD moved out of the Boulevard and into a Regent at 3 years old. She hadn't PLd quite yet and the crotch strap was still find even with her bulky, double-stuffed pockets.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

By the time we got the Boulevard, we were primarily in sposies and have never had a problem with the crotch strap. I actuallt have no complaints about this seat whatsoever.

Like aurora mentioned, though, I did have to watch where the belt was at, otherwise it did block the crotch strap.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd was in cloth, rf until nearly 3 (and rf in panties until 3.5) and never had a problem.

Still doesn't at 4yrs and ff.

-Angela


----------

